# Looking for a leg workout



## Excalibur182 (Aug 13, 2018)

Looking for a leg workout that'll destroy me and my will to live. please help.


----------



## Elivo (Aug 13, 2018)

Excalibur182 said:


> Looking for a leg workout that'll destroy me and my will to live. please help.


squat till you puke, then squat some more.


----------



## Excalibur182 (Aug 13, 2018)

Elivo said:


> squat till you puke, then squat some more.


Got what I asked for haha, sounds like it works so I'll do it.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 13, 2018)

OP, a bit more specificity in regards to yer goals will prolly get ye a more specific response. 

You powerlifter? Bodybuilder? Just building a strength foundation? 

Tell a bit more and ye'll get a response in line with yer objectives.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 13, 2018)

squat, front squat, leg press and then use the iso movement machines like for outer/inner hips, hams, etc.


----------



## German89 (Aug 13, 2018)

Squats, bunch of variations 
Stiff leg deads
Leg press
All sorts of lunges 
Leg extensions 
Hammie curls

Pretty basic


----------



## Viduus (Aug 13, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> squat, front squat, leg press and then use the iso movement machines like for outer/inner hips, hams, etc.



This is what I do with the inclusion of sissy squats with the stand.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 13, 2018)

Work up to a 5 rep max
Then do 4 back off sets with 85% of your 5rm

Belt squat
Work up to a set of 10 @7
Repeat until @10 but less than 6 sets

Romanian Deads with dumbbells 
4 x 15 @7

Walking lunges (bodyweight)
200 per leg, 30 second breaks as needed.

Facepull
5 x 12

Pushdown 
5 x 12

So that could be fun. But it's just a random assortment of exercises and sets and reps. It should be done in a context of how often do you hit lower and goals and volumes and intensities and on and on. But give it a whirl anyway


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 13, 2018)

Squats
50%x5
60%x4
70%x3x2sets
80%x3x2sets
85%x2x4sets

Front Squats 
3x8-12 

Lunges
3x8-12

BACKDOWN Squats 
55%x5
65%x4
75%x3x4sets

This was my quad routine for the day


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 13, 2018)

Squats
Leg Extensions
Leg Curls
Calves
Bulgarian Split Squats
Leg press

If you can walk to your car normally you didn't do it right, try again.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 13, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Work up to a 5 rep max
> Then do 4 back off sets with 85% of your 5rm
> 
> Belt squat
> ...


I like this one.  May do that sometime soon for fun.


----------



## Elivo (Aug 14, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Squats
> Leg Extensions
> Leg Curls
> Calves
> ...



this is mine minus the split squats. Agree, walking should take some real effort by the time you’re done!


----------



## German89 (Aug 14, 2018)

Oh. And i forgot.

Bike!


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 14, 2018)

German89 said:


> Oh. And i forgot.
> 
> Bike!



Stairs for the win!


----------



## German89 (Aug 14, 2018)

Metalhead1 said:


> Stairs for the win!


I guess.. but the bike you can add resistance and climb.  Stairs do that?


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 14, 2018)

German89 said:


> I guess.. but the bike you can add resistance and climb.  Stairs do that?



With the stairmaster, yes


----------



## Elivo (Aug 14, 2018)

Stop talking about cardio in a leg thread.....you people make me sick


----------



## German89 (Aug 14, 2018)

Caarrrdddiiiooooooo


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 14, 2018)

German89 said:


> Caarrrdddiiiooooooo



Watch your filthy god damn mouth before I wash it out with ban hammer.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 14, 2018)

Put some pants on and do some benching instead.


----------



## German89 (Aug 15, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Watch your filthy god damn mouth before I wash it out with ban hammer.


Ohhh.. "the" ban hammer? What a honor lol


----------



## andy (Aug 15, 2018)

we got a straight road in my gym it is 25 lunges long. before I get to squats i'll do 10 of these straight roads with 30kg bar on shoulders. at the 8th on 9th my quads are red and full of all the blood ive been rushing there.

ill lunge as far as I can go deep down slow as I can then get up only 3/4 and put the next step so Your legs are under tension all the time and the slow negative going down will **** u up ,u might puke at first times. lol. 60-90 sec pause between each new set.

also that's the reason I would never go full range. for example when u squat- u get up, u resting, why would you rest if your goal is to get as much blood in that muscle as u can before throwing out?


----------



## Jin (Aug 15, 2018)

andy said:


> we got a straight road in my gym it is 25 lunges long. before I get to squats i'll do 10 of these straight roads with 30kg bar on shoulders. at the 8th on 9th my quads are red and full of all the blood ive been rushing there.
> 
> ill lunge as far as I can go deep down slow as I can then get up only 3/4 and put the next step so Your legs are under tension all the time and the slow negative going down will **** u up ,u might puke at first times. lol. 60-90 sec pause between each new set.
> 
> also that's the reason I would never go full range. for example when u squat- u get up, u resting, why would you rest if your goal is to get as much blood in that muscle as u can before throwing out?



This mentality explains why you look the way you do


----------



## Seeker (Aug 15, 2018)

View attachment 6194


lol you can do all them other stuff or you can just SQUAT!!


----------



## DonaldPump (Aug 16, 2018)

Go on vacation for 2 weeks then pop back in the gym like an idiot and believe you can do the exact same thing you did before. It destroyed me


----------



## German89 (Aug 16, 2018)

DonaldPump said:


> Go on vacation for 2 weeks then pop back in the gym like an idiot and believe you can do the exact same thing you did before. It destroyed me



Lmao. Now youre gonna be sore for 2 wks lol


----------



## Damian (Aug 17, 2018)

This is what i was finding, best exercise tips and gym tips and that is very useful and benefit for body shape and exercise...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 17, 2018)

Damian said:


> This is what i was finding, best exercise tips and gym tips and that is very useful and benefit for body shape and exercise...



What language did you translate this from?


----------



## Snowskylo (Sep 14, 2018)

I would recommend circuit exercises that targets the whole leg, not just one specific area plus uses strength and endurance.


----------



## Trump (Sep 14, 2018)

squat till you drop


----------

